# postage rates for stuff on Ebay is ridiculous



## harryson (Oct 30, 2018)

about five years ago, postage rates for getting delivery on Ebay went up dramatically. For many small items that I get from US (to Canada) the postage is more expensive that the actual item. And then there is this new import duty. It is not like "the good old days".


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Those shipping rates are often inflated so that their profit margins rise from 10% to 15% or better.


The rationale is that if you win/and want the item, ya gotta pay.


----------



## harryson (Oct 30, 2018)

*some vendors will repackage*

I have found a few vendors (but very few) will respond to an email request to 'repackage" the item to reduce postage rates. Most vendors however appear to use some automated system that sets prices etc. That's progress i guess


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just shipped a small package to Canada from the US via First Class International Mail. The price was $4.67 as opposed to shipping the same package in the US for $3.66.

I have no idea if the receiver had to pay additional import duty on it as well.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*EBay's rates*

The way eBay charges global shipping rates is ridiculous as I've talked with people I've sent stuff to overseas and they charge per item. Not if it is all in one package or not. It's a flat fee per item. Example a n scale loco to Australia ebay charges 22$ , I send it to Kentucky for their shipping program and they forward it. Now I've sent multiple items in medium priority box and they charged 22$ for each item even in the same box and this is why people don't like the global shipping system from eBay. It's cheaper to personally mail it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My problem with personally mailing it is that I don't know which hoops to jump through as far as the customs issues.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

It’s simple. Go to usps and click on international and read the lines it asks for everything and it’ll give ebayers around the world the Chance to buy something without having to pay feebay fees.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Simple for you, but when you go through the customs forms, sometimes they ask for stuff that you don't really know how to answer. I tried to send something to Brazil, no soap. I asked the buy in Brazil how he sends stuff the the US, he doesn't, too complicated!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been selling on eBay for years. I do not sell/ship out of the US. I never quote a shipping rate until I know the shippers zip to always get the correct shipping rate according to box size and weight. This would be USPS Retail Ground with 2-8 days delivery time. 
Otherwise the other shipping way is using USPS Priority Mail which has 3 box sizes with fixed rates no matter where within the US it is shipped and a 70 lb limit. This has a 1-2 day delivery time period. I prefer this method because most of the time, the weight and size of the box shipped Retail Ground will exceed the USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate method and therefore higher shipping cost. 
As you can see, there is no effort to pad the freight charge using USPS Retail Ground since I know the zip of the buyer. When the box size and weight are entered into the USPS calculator, the accurate shipping cost is automatically done for me. When using First Class Mail, there is a 13 oz limit so the most anything can cost is $5.50 from my zip to say California. That charge can be less based on weight too. I have seen cases where the seller has WAY over charged using First Class Mail. 
I know that some people do pad shipping charges because I can check what they quote and will call them out on doing that if I am buying something and I know what I will pay for the item then see what the shipping is. Some sellers will have a set shipping cost. They are the ones that pad the shipping for extra profit. Just don't buy. 
Bottom line, honest sellers like myself, do not pad. Plus I like my eBay 100% customer satisfaction rating which I have had for many years. 
The last thing is, eBay charges sellers a fee based on the whole selling price including the freight!! How is that fair? Sellers like myself take that hit and have no way to recover that cost. On average, eBay takes at least 10% or more. Most of the greed comes from eBay.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Jack Pearce lives in Shanty Bay, ON, Canada but he has a post office box in the USA.

shipping made easy.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the 'import duty' is kinda unfair .....
with the resulting 'duty free' deals in nafta, there really isn't any duty, but there is some GST . not much to be fair, only 5% of declared value, but customs adds on $5.00 to cover some 'processing charge' , and this goes on top of the GST charge...
so you -might- have a $5.30 [Canadian] charge on an item with a 'declared value' of $10 US ..


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

Viperjim1 said:


> The way eBay charges global shipping rates is ridiculous as I've talked with people I've sent stuff to overseas and they charge per item. Not if it is all in one package or not. It's a flat fee per item. Example a n scale loco to Australia ebay charges 22$ , I send it to Kentucky for their shipping program and they forward it. Now I've sent multiple items in medium priority box and they charged 22$ for each item even in the same box and this is why people don't like the global shipping system from eBay. It's cheaper to personally mail it.


Its not ridiculous to the seller! The eBay Global Shipping Program is incredibly convenient and the ONLY reason I ship overseas.

I simply don't care what it costs to the buyer. I just don't care at all. If someone is willing to pay - more power to them. It's their money.


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

AFGP9 said:


> I have been selling on eBay for years. I do not sell/ship out of the US. I never quote a shipping rate until I know the shippers zip to always get the correct shipping rate according to box size and weight. This would be USPS Retail Ground with 2-8 days delivery time.
> Otherwise the other shipping way is using USPS Priority Mail which has 3 box sizes with fixed rates no matter where within the US it is shipped and a 70 lb limit. This has a 1-2 day delivery time period. I prefer this method because most of the time, the weight and size of the box shipped Retail Ground will exceed the USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate method and therefore higher shipping cost.
> As you can see, there is no effort to pad the freight charge using USPS Retail Ground since I know the zip of the buyer. When the box size and weight are entered into the USPS calculator, the accurate shipping cost is automatically done for me. When using First Class Mail, there is a 13 oz limit so the most anything can cost is $5.50 from my zip to say California. That charge can be less based on weight too. I have seen cases where the seller has WAY over charged using First Class Mail.
> I know that some people do pad shipping charges because I can check what they quote and will call them out on doing that if I am buying something and I know what I will pay for the item then see what the shipping is. Some sellers will have a set shipping cost. They are the ones that pad the shipping for extra profit. Just don't buy.
> ...


I set up my listings with the eBay calculator to reflect actual USPS Parcel rates using good approximations for box size. I usually have some "dummy" packing material handy - and I weigh the item and the packing.

I use Parcel - since from my east coast location Priority will usually be the same rate - but the farther west the buyer is - the bigger the difference between Parcel and Priority becomes - to the point that showing that Priority rate is going to curb interest from west coast buyers. So most stuff will actually ship Priority - but the listing advertises Parcel ("Economy" I think it's called)

So on the live listing, the buyer will always see the actual cost they will pay for shipping. No special instruction needed.

At worst - you might lose a few cents - but sometimes you make a few cents. I think it all evens out.

And, I have no reason to avoid international sales with the Global Shipping Program. Once you ship it to Kentucky - you are off the hook. Its all on eBay from there. I had an ivory cue ball not make it to a China buyer - no problem. In the end, I kept the sellers cash and eBay refunded his purchase. Nice! I don't care what it costs those buyers - if they want to pay - bring it on.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I’m not saying I won’t sell because of that. If a customer from somewhere else on eBay asks me if I can ship to them instead of going through the global program I will. It’s just a sellers preference and option. And it usually ends up in a customer service for future sales taking feebay out of the equation. Because we all know ebay has the most viewers and purchasers. And it doesn’t hurt to make new friends around the world to help in the hobby if you need something from their part of the world. IMO


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Shipping costs*

Some buyers do not realize that eBay charges 10% even on shipping costs and PayPal takes about 3% on top of that so a seller might take that into account when posting shipping charges. Long ago eBay didn't charge anything on shipping and some sold an item worth a lot more then a few dollars for a lot less but charged very high shipping cost so they could save on fees. Now we pay 10% on shipping because of their actions. Old fardt in Yuma


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I add 15% handling to the eBay shipping charges to cover their fees. I base it on the median shipping charge for an item. If it ships close, I make a little, if it goes to out west, I loose a little. It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I don't put much thought into the postage rates myself. I figure its just part of the cost - I look at what the item costs at my door - total cost. I once bought a diecast car I wanted on Amazon, from an associate seller. Price was a penny. Shipping and handling were $24.95. Okay fine, I wanted it so . . .


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to be an ebay SUPER SELLER. This was back some years ago. I never got a negative feedback. I tried to be fair and I usually lost money on postage. In fact, I even had times when the buyer felt so bad he sent me more money after the item arrived. Yup, there are some awesome people out there.

But today making money on ebay is more geared toward new products. The competition for used merchandise is so fierce it just doesn't pay FOR ME anymore. It was that one could make enough on the sale to cover the loss in postage, but it's not so for most things today.


Now (like stated above) sellers pad postage hoping to make a decent profit. ebay knows this and that's why postage is included in the selling price for ebay seller charges. 


ebay is tough today and I feel for people who have to do it to put food on the table. I did selling just as a hobby. It was fun and I got to handle some really great items (shipwreck artifacts, Spanish coins/cobs, model railroad goodies, etc, etc..


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

rdcfellow said:


> Some buyers do not realize that eBay charges 10% even on shipping costs and PayPal takes about 3% on top of that so a seller might take that into account when posting shipping charges. Long ago eBay didn't charge anything on shipping and some sold an item worth a lot more then a few dollars for a lot less but charged very high shipping cost so they could save on fees. Now we pay 10% on shipping because of their actions. Old fardt in Yuma


Consider it an incentive not to gouge on shipping?

I wonder - does eBay apply that same percentage to the "Handling" charge? - (which not every seller uses)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Roving Sign said:


> Consider it an incentive not to gouge on shipping?
> 
> I wonder - does eBay apply that same percentage to the "Handling" charge? - (which not every seller uses)


eBay marks up everything about the sale, the "final value fee" is on the total you collect.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

harryson said:


> about five years ago, postage rates for getting delivery on Ebay went up dramatically. For many small items that I get from US (to Canada) the postage is more expensive that the actual item. And then there is this new import duty. It is not like "the good old days".


This is one of the main reasons I stopped buying model train stuff on eBay. Blatantly ripping people off to make more of a buck rubbed me the wrong way once too many times.

Most of the blame goes to greedy bastards who don't always get what they want for their item, so they compensate with ridiculous shipping costs. The rest of the blame goes to eBay for allowing it, as well as implementing that 'Global Shipping' garbage some time ago. 

-J.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Myself I can most often get a good deal from ebay.(Just have to look and wait) Then there is the ones that you have to look out for. I see a nice boxcar that I was going to get it was $9.99 nice price for a new one. But then (Thankfully) I looked at the shipping it was $20.85 us Standard Shipping from north of the border. Um NO. This is N scale stuff( Small easy to package) .


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

High shipping costs really does not bother me. I have always added cost of item plus shipping. If the total is too high, do a Texas on it,
El Paso. Works every time.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not defending high shipping costs. But you have to remember sellers have fees
and shipping costs. There are paypal fees to sellers. Buyers pay no fees. Lets say a
guy sells a 300.00 locomotive with 15.00 shipping. That seller has over 31.00 in fees.
Right now a seller pays around 10% of item plus shipping in fees. Plus their are more costs
than just postage. I like to use bubble wrap for packing. That is not free. I go to Walmart when I need a box for shipping. Gas is not free. Like I said on post above, if
the cost of item and shipping is too high for you just move on. Don't get bothered by it.
I agree with Bewhole, there are still good deals on ebay. You just have to wade through the BS. I get good deals all the time.

If you buy local there are still costs. No shipping cost but you pay sales tax and your
gas. And local prices are usually higher than ebay. We live in a world where there are costs for everything. Just know your prices and jump on a deal.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mopac said:


> I am not defending high shipping costs. But you have to remember sellers have fees
> and shipping costs. There are paypal fees to sellers. Buyers pay no fees. Lets say a
> guy sells a 300.00 locomotive with 15.00 shipping. That seller has over 31.00 in fees.
> Right now a seller pays around 10% of item plus shipping in fees. Plus their are more costs
> ...


That's the best advice yet. It costs money to get what you want. 

We need to be honest: are high shipping (and handling) costs REALLY the problem, or is the problem that we can't REALLY get the item as cheaply as it first appears?


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

It seems like the shipping terms are knowable prior to committing to purchase - if they aren't agreeable - move on.

Also - suggest using the filters on the left when you browse - easy to select for sellers who are geographically close to you - ensuring the cheapest postage.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

When people stop buying, the price will come down.....

But that won't happen any time soon......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Whenever I search for an item on eBay, I search for price and shipping combined.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Whenever I search for an item on eBay, I search for price and shipping combined.


That's exactly what I do, then I check the sellers feedback. Once I am satisfied with that criteria I either buy or move on to the next or don't buy at all.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> This is one of the main reasons I stopped buying model train stuff on eBay. Blatantly ripping people off to make more of a buck rubbed me the wrong way once too many times.
> 
> Most of the blame goes to greedy bastards who don't always get what they want for their item, so they compensate with ridiculous shipping costs. The rest of the blame goes to eBay for allowing it, as well as implementing that 'Global Shipping' garbage some time ago.
> 
> -J.


I cancelled my seller's account on eBay three years ago after its computer more than tripled the specified - and exact - postage I had quoted on the site and to my buyer. It went from the $2.54 for a six-ounce item I got at the Post Office to $10.00. 

When I called eBay to request a refund and protest messing with my figures, the gal with whom I spoke quite adamantly refused to do so and persisted only in telling me that "Its computer program automatically determines the postage amount for each shipment."

I call that corporate theft.


----------

